# Coffee Flavour Wheel



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi guys

Looking to get a flavour wheel blown up and printed - does anyone know what size the download-able version on the SCAA website can be blown up to?

Found a large version on Google images but it started getting pixely at A3, ideally I'd like one big enough for A1/A2.

Any help appreciated









Michael


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

http://coffeesnobs.com.au/Attachments/coffee_tasting_flavor_wheel_002.jpg any good to you?


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

How about taking the downloadable version and using something like photoshop to turn it into a vector? Your print company could probably do that but I'd be happy to give it a go.


----------



## Beemer (Jun 19, 2012)

funinacup said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Looking to get a flavour wheel blown up and printed - does anyone know what size the download-able version on the SCAA website can be blown up to?
> 
> ...


The downloadable version is 8.5" x 11" and Copyright law will apply.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Photoshop will automatically account for over-sizing and with a good quality image you should be able to increase size without losing too much quality. It really depends how big you want it but Photoshop is very good at over-sizing. If it turns out a bit blurry the method Mike mentioned will also work a treat, once converted you should be able to increase size indefinitely with no loss of quality.


----------



## lynseyharley (Aug 16, 2012)

This is a link to my drop box for the flavour wheel PDF https://www.dropbox.com/s/ua2oikq3ev58nze/SCAA%20Flavour%20Wheel.pdf

I'll have it active for 7 days.

Hope this is of use.

Lynsey


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Thank you Lynsey, that's much appreciated!


----------



## woosh (Aug 21, 2012)

That's really cool, I wanted to have one for quite a while now but I'm really not talented when it comes picture editing software...

And since I am headed to the print shop anyways for work related stuff I can even have it done today









Thanks!


----------



## dennist (Sep 1, 2012)

lynseyharley said:


> This is a link to my drop box for the flavour wheel PDF https://www.dropbox.com/s/ua2oikq3ev58nze/SCAA%20Flavour%20Wheel.pdf
> 
> I'll have it active for 7 days.
> 
> ...


Hi Lynsey,

I missed your upload, would you be able to share the image again on your dropbox?

Thanks,

dennis


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I'll send you a PM Dennis. Not sure how often Lynsey is on here.


----------



## dennist (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks Mike. Do you have any higher res versions that I can print on a A2?


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

dennist said:


> Thanks Mike. Do you have any higher res versions that I can print on a A2?


I had it increased to A1 and printed by Mailboxes Etc and the resolution is perfect.

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

MikeHag said:


> I'll send you a PM Dennis. Not sure how often Lynsey is on here.


Sadly i missed it aswell.

Is there an upload/files share area here on coffeeforums?

Might be worth getting it put there.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Not sure about licensing/copyright with regards to sharing this file that way. Will PM you tho.


----------



## dennist (Sep 1, 2012)

super! thanks again Mike!



funinacup said:


> I had it increased to A1 and printed by Mailboxes Etc and the resolution is perfect.
> 
> Michael
> 
> Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

I know this is a bit late, but just in case anyone else stumbles across this thread in the future. I found this great page with a zoomable .SVG flavour wheel. You should be able to save the .SVG as a picture and then print it at any size you want.

https://www.jasondavies.com/coffee-wheel/


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Zoom feature is a welcome addition.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I did actually purchase the SCAA flavour wheel on behalf of a client a while back, but I don't think I kept the vector artwork. Quack quack oops! Although copyright is an issue anyhow, so maybe just as well.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

marcuswar said:


> I know this is a bit late, but just in case anyone else stumbles across this thread in the future. I found this great page with a zoomable .SVG flavour wheel. You should be able to save the .SVG as a picture and then print it at any size you want.
> 
> https://www.jasondavies.com/coffee-wheel/


Not too late for me, thank you for posting this. Now the clocks have gone back and the evenings draw in I'm going to put some time in to getting to grips with the flavour wheel. What I'd also like is a scratch and sniff version and also, for some parts of it, a look and taste version.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Who is the original author of the work?

If it is freely distributed on many different websites then surely providing a downloadable version of the same thing does not violate copyright. Only if you were to print and then sell it would I imagine there to be an issue...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Dylan said:


> Who is the original author of the work?
> 
> If it is freely distributed on many different websites then surely providing a downloadable version of the same thing does not violate copyright. Only if you were to print and then sell it would I imagine there to be an issue...


As usual, use of the word surely indicates a stream of guff to follow


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

jeebsy said:


> As usual, use of the word surely indicates a stream of guff to follow


Or it indicates an assumption that someone has made and is inviting a correction, which I am, should you know something about copyright law which a large majority do not.

So how about actually trying that rather than just making a pointless stab?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Stabbing is fun though. I'm Glaswegian.

The SCAA or whatever they're called still charge for the wheel on their site which indicates they want to continue to exercise their copyright. Just because it might appear on other websites doesn't make it ok to disseminate it yourself.

Cf. films, music etc - even if they're already widely shared it's still illegal to do download/share yourself. Two wrongs don't make a right


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Wether my assumption about copyright law (which in this case does not apply) was right or wrong, here are the right pertaining to the SCAA coffee wheel:

The SCAA Flavor Wheel is licensed for use under the Creative Commons Attribution-NonCommercial-NoDerivatives 4.0 International (CC BY-NC-ND 4.0). *

*You are free to:*

Share - copy and redistribute the material in any medium or format

The licensor cannot revoke these freedoms as long as you follow the license terms.

*Under the following terms:*

Attribution - You must give appropriate credit, provide a link to the license, and indicate if changes were made. You may do so in any reasonable manner, but not in any way that suggests the licensor endorses you or your use.

NonCommercial - You may not use the material for commercial purposes.

NoDerivatives - If you remix, transform, or build upon the material, you may not distribute the modified material. **

So it would appear so long as it is unchanged, as per the last point, you are free to distribute. As per my assumption.

*http://www.scaa.org/?page=resources&d=scaa-flavor-wheel

** https://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-nc-nd/4.0/


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

You're free to distribute under the creative commons licence but that doesn't affect their copyright.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

jeebsy said:


> You're free to distribute under the creative commons licence but that doesn't affect their copyright.


So how would providing a downloadable version not be distributing under the CC licence?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

You said copyright law didn't apply. It does. Creative commons just allows rightholders to grant certain exceptions/ 'relax' their rights a bit.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Premature post...deleted.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

MWJB said:


> Premature post...deleted.


Should see a Dr about that


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

jeebsy said:


> You said copyright law didn't apply. It does. Creative commons just allows rightholders to grant certain exceptions/ 'relax' their rights a bit.


Copyright is automatic, so on that basis you are correct. However SCAA wish to distribute it freely so any limitation of the automatic copyright (of which I do not know if such limitations even exists, do you?) does not apply.

The SCAA have outlined clearly on their site, as I outlined above, that a free download link would be totally acceptable... unless my reading is wrong?

A long time ago a read a bit about copyright law, I recall basically none of it, but I seemed to remember that it was very varied and changed based on how the author distributed their work, if they chose to ask for it not to be copied then it became protected, if they did not then you could distribute until asked to remove.

I cannot remember if this is true so would not state it... but this is why I made my assumtion... or 'stream of guff'


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I am again reading about this to see if my memories and inclinations to assume are correct, and I think they basically are.

As with most laws, things are not clear cut in any way, and ultimately are for a court to decide in the case of litigation.

Further reading for those who care, it does not conclude things either way and bits could be used to support either side of the discussion.

http://ogc.harvard.edu/pages/copyright-and-fair-use


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Dylan said:


> Copyright is automatic





Dylan said:


> if they chose to ask for it not to be copied then it became protected


Which is it?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

jeebsy said:


> Which is it?


You could have quoted the bit below that second quote where I said



> I cannot remember if this is true so would not state it...


For the record it is not the latter quote, the copyright is automatic and rights to distribute must be requested from the author (I am now stating this after some reading on the law).

Edit: Just removed a comment about Google, its not related enough to be relevant.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I'm just being facetious. Did a lot of copyright at uni.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I bought it from the SCAA website for commercial use on behalf of Nespresso (dunno what they wanted it for  ) but I didn't realise that the SCAA also encouraged non-commercial use. That's rather heartwarming.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

hotmetal said:


> I bought it from the SCAA website for commercial use on behalf of Nespresso (dunno what they wanted it for  ) but I didn't realise that the SCAA also encouraged non-commercial use. That's rather heartwarming.


Thanks for this and the SCAA site is clear, with a link to the relevant Creative Commons licence:

'The SCAA Flavor Wheel is licensed for use under the Creative Commons Attribution-NonCommercial-NoDerivatives 4.0 International (CC BY-NC-ND 4.0). The only exception to the non-commercial use term is that the Flavor Wheel may be used within a book, with attribution per the terms of the License, so long as the book isn't primarily about the Flavor Wheel. For more information pertaining to book publishing, please contact Tara Smith at [email protected]. For more information about the Creative Commons License pertaining to the Flavor Wheel, please click here.'


----------

